# LLANDEGLS.....it's awesome, agreed???



## Blue Scouser85 (28 May 2011)

I went out a couple of nights ago with some m8s after work and done the black route around Llandegla! My first time there and definitely won't be the last, what an awesome trails centre!


----------



## Cubist (28 May 2011)

Yep, one of the best. Was the cafe open? Best plate of beanzontoast you'll get anywhere I reckon.


----------



## Blue Scouser85 (29 May 2011)

No cafe was just closing as we started going to return on a wed evening as they have a BBQ


----------



## Cubist (31 May 2011)

Going on Friday with the kids. Can't wait!


----------



## Alimo! (2 Jun 2011)

Hi
We plan to go there this weekend. Went to Gwydyr Forest last week but rode the tracks rather than the sheer stuff designed to kill. 

We have only been MTBing for 6 weeks or so, so we will be looking for the 'easy routes'. Hope there are some?




Cubist said:


> Going on Friday with the kids. Can't wait!


----------



## Silver Fox (2 Jun 2011)

Alimo! said:


> Hi
> We plan to go there this weekend. Went to Gwydyr Forest last week but rode the tracks rather than the sheer stuff designed to kill.
> 
> We have only been MTBing for 6 weeks or so, so we will be looking for the 'easy routes'. Hope there are some?




LLandegla has something for everyone. The initial climb on the start of the blue run ( just past the wooden Grouse ) can be a bit laborious / boring but after that the fun kicks in.


----------



## billflat12 (3 Jun 2011)

Great family venue , have used this centre regularly since 2005, big pity since becoming more popular they have had to remove some of the more challenging features to make it even more user friendly for families etc., ie, a drop off after Snowdon view (where the black run splits away from the red ) , The not shore log run on the red, & a fast rugged bit of singletrack on the last bit of red by the pump track, ( always found this handy if i never had time to complete a longer route ) Only surviving original challenge is the steep two step climb on the red , not really into big play park type areas & queuing up for a turn myself so prefer some challenging features built in to the routes themselves like coed y brenin & some of the 7staines routes etc. , Close by Penmancho (red route) is now a firm favorite because it has that rugged natural feel about it .


----------



## Kirstie (3 Jun 2011)

I agree - I found it quite boring. It's certainly not worth the drive - maybe if you combined it with other trails or an excusrion into the clwydians, but not on its own.


----------



## Cubist (4 Jun 2011)

Kirstie said:


> I agree - I found it quite boring. It's certainly not worth the drive - maybe if you combined it with other trails or an excusrion into the clwydians, but not on its own.


Depends on your experience and confidence levels though. I took the kids there yesterday and Cubette was challenged in many places on the red. Cubester took himself off to ride the black bits, and came back glowing with pride that he'd conquered Parallel Universe. 


It's easy to forget that we all have to start somewhere, and for beginners and improvers I think 'degla has a lot to offer, particularly as a confidence builder. 


Rode Dalby today with Cubester..... different matter altogether... fantastic adrenalin rush on loads of the sections, and for once felt underbiked on my 100mm XC. Saving up for a susser. Anyone want to buy a Perazzi MX8?


----------



## billflat12 (5 Jun 2011)

'Silver Fox' Wrote
" LLandegla has something for everyone"

degla is in danger of becoming a victim of its own success, problems could easily arise if riders compare deglas trail grading with others like coed y brenin or a typical Scottish trail like wolftracks or glenress , it may help a riders confidence but may just give a false sense of ability , we all know how dangerous (or painful) adrenaline can be !! 
Other centres have retained their more challenging features and have built-in chicken runs for less experienced riders, degla has tried to address this by creating more park type skills areas " It can get frustrating if you run into some groups of pushing riders at weekends though" some try pushing up a steep jump section in the opposite direction  , I actually crashed one bank holiday avoiding a group of dog walkers at coed-y They had ignored the prolific stop signs at the bottom of false teeth to take a short cut & insisted on walking against the flow of riders , Unfortunately that,s just human nature  "It,s little wonder insurance companies are now turning us into a nanny state"


----------



## Cubist (5 Jun 2011)

billflat12 said:


> 'Silver Fox' Wrote
> " LLandegla has something for everyone"
> 
> degla is in danger of becoming a victim of its own success, problem comes when you compare deglas trail grading with others like coed y brenin or a typical Scottish trail like wolftracks or glenress , it may help a riders confidence but gives beginners a false sense of ability , and we all know how dangerous adrenaline can be !!
> Other centres have retained their more challenging features and have built-in chicken runs for less experienced riders, degla has tried to address this by creating more park type skills areas " It,s frustrating when you run into groups of pushing riders" usually at weekends you come across riders pushing along narrow singletrack sections , sometimes in the opposite direction along the faster sections of the trail,



I think you have managed (possibly inadvertently) to illustrate the point I was trying to make. If the "I'm a really experienced red route thrasher" type riders were to have their way, anyone below a certain standard would be restricted to blue and green runs. Without places like Llandegla that sit somewhere between Sherwood Pines and Kirroughtree or wherever, the improver class would have nowhere to build their confidence. 

I'm glad it's not all that challenging. It formed a staging post if you like for me to build some confidence. I rode Dalby yesterday and that was tough in places. No doubt you will also look down your noses at people who find that challenging! 

It's exactly that type of "It's beneath me so I'll rubbish it and anyone who enjoyed it, especially if they're not as good as me" that puts people off. If people are pushing on some sections doesn't that at least mean that they're trying to better themselves? If you just think that they are "getting in my way because they are crap" your contempt will be tangible.


----------



## billflat12 (6 Jun 2011)

cubist I think you may have just attempted (possibly inadvertently) to twist my main point to call me a snob ? .so pure and simply put, llandegla red & black routes are milder because its a private commercialized venture designed to encourage people into mountain biking in a safe environment. so just to repeat "its a good family venue" not rubbish. I actually still enjoy riding there but allow for families with less trail etiquette at weekends etc. , Personally i am not a big fan of a nanny state so would simply like to see more challenging/enjoyable features out on their trails, together with correctly informed options for beginners & experienced riders alike.


----------



## Silver Fox (6 Jun 2011)

billflat12 said:


> 'Silver Fox' Wrote
> " LLandegla has something for everyone"
> 
> degla is in danger of becoming a victim of its own success, problems could easily arise if riders compare deglas trail grading with others like coed y brenin or a typical Scottish trail like wolftracks or glenress , it may help a riders confidence but may just give a false sense of ability , we all know how dangerous (or painful) adrenaline can be !!
> Other centres have retained their more challenging features and have built-in chicken runs for less experienced riders, degla has tried to address this by creating more park type skills areas " It can get frustrating if you run into some groups of pushing riders at weekends though" some try pushing up a steep jump section in the opposite direction  , I actually crashed one bank holiday avoiding a group of dog walkers at coed-y They had ignored the prolific stop signs at the bottom of false teeth to take a short cut & insisted on walking against the flow of riders , Unfortunately that,s just human nature  "It,s little wonder insurance companies are now turning us into a nanny state"




Maybe I should have written, " LLandegla has something for everyone but there are more challenging trail centres to be found "  

I've ridden all over the UK but still enjoy 'degla which at the end of the day is what its all about.


----------



## Cubist (6 Jun 2011)

billflat12 said:


> cubist I think you may have just attempted (possibly inadvertently) to twist my main point to call me a snob ? .so pure and simply put, llandegla red & black routes are milder because its a private commercialized venture designed to encourage people into mountain biking in a safe environment. so just to repeat "its a good family venue" not rubbish. I actually still enjoy riding there but allow for families with less trail etiquette at weekends etc. , Personally i am not a big fan of a nanny state so would simply like to see more challenging/enjoyable features out on their trails, together with correctly informed options for beginners & experienced riders alike.




Yep, sorry, looks like I misinterpreted....... I just saw the bit about inexperienced riders pushing and reacted..... Sorry!


----------



## Silver Fox (9 Jun 2011)

Went for a blast round LLandegla this morning, the work on a small section of the red run has now been completed. Before the work the surface was natural and rocky, it's now all smooth and swoopy. This makes climbing easier but it just seems to lack that gritty edge, if you know what I mean.

Hope this doesn't get repeated elswhere, LLandegla is becoming very sanitised from what it was a few years ago. Still a good place to go though if only for a training run.


----------



## billflat12 (9 Jun 2011)

Sadly sanitized is how llandegla is now often described, fortunately there,s natural gritty edge aplenty only 30 mile away at Penmachno , in my opinion its what Mountain Biking is all about, "not beans on toast & cappuccino at the trail-head " 
TBH before riding trails i like to preview them 1st via video from youtube
or others. see:
http://www.mtbbritai...mera_video.html some clips take a while to download, but check out that scenery on them switchbacks in "Penmachno final decent"
can give a better idea of what its really like behind the bars.


----------



## Silver Fox (10 Jun 2011)

billflat12 said:


> Sadly sanitized is how llandegla is now often described, fortunately there,s natural gritty edge aplenty only 30 mile away at Penmachno , in my opinion its what Mountain Biking is all about, "not beans on toast & cappuccino at the trail-head "
> I like to review popular trails via video from youtube
> & others like
> http://www.mtbbritai...mera_video.html some take a while to download but check out the scenery on them switchbacks in "Penmachno final decent"
> can give a better idea of what its really like behind the bars.




Thanks for link, having ridden Penmachno I have to agree with your assessment.


----------



## pubrunner (10 Jun 2011)

I've been to Llandegla quite a few times, over the years. On the positive side, it is only 25 mins away and it is very good for families, since there is a choice of runs. And we like to go to the cafe afterwards.

However, there are few open sections, so the views don't amount to much. I think that there are far better rides out there - check out the link below.

My link

I can recommend the routes in the Ceiriog Valley.


----------



## billy1561 (11 Jun 2011)

Only ever done the red run about 5 weeks ago. Those hills nearly done me in, 17st is a tough ask but it was very enjoyable. Got some mates who regularly do the black.


----------



## Kirstie (13 Jun 2011)

billflat12 said:


> Sadly sanitized is how llandegla is now often described, fortunately there,s natural gritty edge aplenty only 30 mile away at Penmachno , in my opinion its what Mountain Biking is all about, "not beans on toast & cappuccino at the trail-head "
> TBH before riding trails i like to preview them 1st via video from youtube
> or others. see:
> http://www.mtbbritai...mera_video.html some clips take a while to download, but check out that scenery on them switchbacks in "Penmachno final decent"
> can give a better idea of what its really like behind the bars.




That's a nice collection of videos - but they're missing the final descent of the climach(x) (whatever it's called) trail at Machynlleth. I should take the opportunity to request a full on no-dabs attempt at that, including all of the exposed rock, in the wet too. It's all but impossible as far as I am concerned and I'd like to check out the lines that people take through the rock section (but this is for another thread).


----------



## dodgy (13 Jun 2011)

billflat12 said:


> Sadly sanitized is how llandegla is now often described, fortunately there,s natural gritty edge aplenty only 30 mile away at Penmachno , * in my opinion its what Mountain Biking is all about*, "not beans on toast & cappuccino at the trail-head "




That made me laugh. Is mountain biking really about going to trail centres? How many fantastic riding areas do you need to go past to get to Penmachno from Llandegla?


----------



## billflat12 (13 Jun 2011)

dodgy
Elaborate for us please ? How many fantastic riding areas do you need to go past to get to Penmachno from Llandegla?  





*Kirstie




*
you mean "tony the tiger " heres a frostie link http://www.youtube.c...feature=related


It,s a GGGGGGRRRRRReeaaatttt descent  ah yes the one with some rocky step ups an a jump between two trees that launches you into a dip. Defiantly need some frosties for that one !!!


----------

